

Fun on the Autobahn: Google Maps Navigation in 11 more Countries - jfno67
http://googlemobile.blogspot.com/2010/06/fun-on-autobahn-google-maps-navigation.html

======
ugh
Will that forever be a Android exclusive thing?

